# Baby Pigeon: 14 to 21 Days Old



## MuffinBabe (Apr 13, 2005)

I have found a baby pigeon on the restroom window in which it's sibling has mysteriously disappeared, and the mother has not returned for perhaps three days. My heightened concern for the remaining squab has rendered my choice of raising it as my own.
Not sure how to feed it, I sprawled some regular vitamin seeds on the floor of the card board box, and watched as it tried to pick it off the floor. I don't know if it ever got in its mouth so I am worried if she is old enough at the tender age of 14 to 21 days to being capable of picking regular seeds from the floor to her mouth? Or should I still be using a syringe and warm liquidated foods? Other than that, she seems to be quite healthy. 
Also: I would like to give it a bath, but am worried that she might be too young for this. However, I do want her to be as healthy as possible and that is hygeine, so should I give a 14 to 21 day old baby pigeon a bath or not? Thank for your help guys! LOL I am desparate his name is Muffin, and he is so adorable I will have trouble releasing it


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Thank you for caring!

Please make certain that the baby is not dehydrated. Hydration should always preceed feeding. Mix 1 pint of warm water with half a tablespoon of glucose (sugar will do at a pinch) and half a teaspoon full og salt. When it is at room tempreature dip the pigeon's beak in it to encourage it to drink. Wait about an hour before yoiu attempt feeding.

You will have to help him eat for the time being. You can try feeding Kaytee Exact (or even chicken baby food at room temperature) using the syringe and ballon method described step by step by clicking on this link and going to the syringe and balloon album:

http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51 

or using the baggie method described step by step at this link:

http://community.webshots.com/user/mrenya 

or you can gently open its mouth and push the dampened pidgie balls described in the link below to the back of the throat:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/pigeonballs.htm 

I would leave the bathing for a few days but you could spray warm water from a mister on it.

Cynthia


----------



## MuffinBabe (Apr 13, 2005)

Cyro51,
Whoa! I never thought about feeding Muffin like that! It seems a lot safer too! Thank you for the advice, I sincerely appreciate it! I could spray him in replacement of bathing but wouldn't the air get to him? In that case should I not use a hair dryer afterwards? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I wouldn't use a hairdryer. Misting their feathers encourages preening and helps them become waterproof, but do it very lightly so that they don't become wet to the skin.

Cynthia


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hello Muffin,
Thanks for taking in this Squab.
I'm unsure of the feed, but there will be others who will help you ever shortly.
Has for the bathing, you can give Muffin a bath. But just a shallow bath, with its head well above the water. Or you can take a damp facecloth or soft rag and clean it up.
Good Luck.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

At this age, he is probably not able to eat by himself yet. If you can purcahse pigeon seeds, or wild bird seeds from your local pet store you can grind the up and mix with a little water and syringe feed him.
On the home page of this forum on resources, you will find a lot of information on how to feed a baby and it also tells you about different methods of feeding. 

Also please, keep the baby warm in his bax, if you have a heating pad you can set on low and put a towel on top of it.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Where are you located Muffin?

There are members all over and it may be possible to get local advice as well!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just merged the three separate threads about Muffin .. let's please try to keep it all here in this one thread from here on out. Thanks!

Terry


----------



## MuffinBabe (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you everyone your sincere care to the matter, it means a trillion to me! 

GREAT NEWS!!!!  She is eating! Yulp, I took Cynthia's advice by using the sliced syringe with Kaytee Exact formula diluted in luke warm water and she is eating! I am now at work so I pray to GOD that my husband will be responsible. Thank you guys!

JGreg I am from New York City!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

This is WONDERFUL news!!!  
Keep up the good work!!  
Hilary Dawn


----------

